# Halogen bulb replacement tips



## ImmortalYouth (10 mo ago)

Hey guys, I have a 2018 Chevrolet Cruze LT RS and I want to replace the stock headlights with some decent LEDs, could anyone help me out with ones that will fit the car  thanks!!


----------



## Fireworks234 (Jan 4, 2018)

Akirian said:


> Hey guys, I have a 2018 Chevrolet Cruze LT RS and I want to replace the stock headlights with some decent LEDs, could anyone help me out with ones that will fit the car  thanks!!


Ok, welcome to the forums but a couple of things you should know first and foremost. 1) First thing anyone on this forum will tell you is that technically, it is illegal to put LED bulbs in a halogen housing 2) Now that you understand that and the fact is known: They are just 9005 bulbs. So any 9005 LED bulb would do. 3) When you do get them, just be sure to grab your headlight level on a wall or garage door ahead of time with tape or similar to mark where it's at. Then after installation adjust the housing down to the level where the cutoff is and where the halogens were.


----------



## Chad20101 (Jul 23, 2019)

I did Diode dynamics for mines , if you want to stay with halogen 9011 are a good upgrade as well you’ll have to trim the tab a little to make them properly fit.


----------

